#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-14
<frangor> hoooola
<frangor> !help
<UbuCat> I don't know anything about help
<frangor> !ajuda
<UbuCat> I don't know anything about ajuda
<frangor> !debian
<UbuCat> I don't know anything about debian
<frangor> ains, que ignorante el bot
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-15
<senyorllop> algú que sàpiga d'instal·lar ubuntus?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-16
<anneta> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/event.php?eid=206919269320976
 * cossier is away: Me voy a cenar
 * cossier is back (gone 00:55:47)
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> nanit rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> ara comencem la 90a reunió dels ubuntaires per irc
<rafael_carreras> ###################################
<albertque> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> hona albertque
<SiscoGarcia> nanit albertque
<alexm> nanit a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> nanit alexm
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és Presentació de pressupostos de marxandatge
<rafael_carreras> no hi ha massa a dir: fem el de sempre i al mateix preu
<SiscoGarcia> ferpecte
<rafael_carreras> aquest cop, tenim un pot de 444€ i en tenim prou :-)
<SiscoGarcia> nanit wagafo
<wagafo> Bones a tothom...
<alexm> caram, rafael_carreras ... que has invertit en borsa abans de la caiguda?
<rafael_carreras> hehe, va com va, suposo
<rafael_carreras> va arribant gent encara
<DPini> Hola Ubuntaires!!
<SiscoGarcia> nanit DPini
<wagafo> Bones DPini
<DPini> Avui hi habia reunió no?
<rafael_carreras> DPini: es veu que sí
<SiscoGarcia> això s'anima rafael_carreras acabarem fent patxoca ;)
<rafael_carreras> si no hi ha res més, passem al segon punt
<SiscoGarcia> endavant
<DPini> quin era el primer punt? :P
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reunions#Ordre%20del%20dia
<albertque> jo tinc una proposta per omplir el buit q encara queda a la programacio
<DPini> ok
<SiscoGarcia> jo estic pensant de modificar la meua sessió
<SiscoGarcia> però encara he d'aclarir algun detall
<albertque> ahir van fer reunio amb els "locals" i vam engrescar a un professor de tecnologia de l'institut i a tres nois a fer un taller de robotica
<SiscoGarcia> molt bé albertque
<wagafo> Sembla interessant...
<rafael_carreras> Estat de la Petició de ponències
<rafael_carreras> per a la festa Natty
<rafael_carreras> de moment, pinta molt bé
<albertque> el títol seria una cosa com "robotica amb arduino", tenen un kit i farien demostracions, una hora no dóna x més
<rafael_carreras> albertque: genial!
<albertque> i si el tenen acabat ens ensenyarien un led-box controlat amb no sé quina cosa estranya
<wagafo> A València van vindre els de arduino...
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, si cal més estona puc cedir-los la meua
<albertque> a lleida tb
<SiscoGarcia> i a terrassa
<wagafo> Però òbviament es pot repetir
<SiscoGarcia> ... ens persegueixen!
<albertque> els ho comentare aixo d'agafar 2 hores
<SiscoGarcia> de tota manera no crec que siguin els mateixos
<albertque> aquests no són d'arduino, són usuaris
<SiscoGarcia> per això ho deia
<albertque> son alumnes de l'institut i el profe
<wagafo> No, és clar, els que van vindre són els de Girona que venen aquests aparellelts
<albertque> tenen un kit q va amb arduino (de fet en tenen 3, pe`ro els altres dos no són amb software lliure) ;)
<SiscoGarcia> doncs així és com si només en tinguessin un :P
<albertque> no ho se, si volen venir i explicar més coses potser tb estaria bé
<albertque> (els q venen arduinos, dic)
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, pensa que tenim tota la graella plena hores d'ara...
<wagafo> No crec que vinguin els d'arduino
<albertque> si ja tenim el programa ple, però encara ens queda un as a la màniga
<SiscoGarcia> ... i no hi ha lloc pels de catdroid que ja havíem contactat
<SiscoGarcia> diguis...
<SiscoGarcia> ... o s'ha de quedar a la màniga?
<albertque> és només una idea i hi estem darrera, però ens faria moolta il·lusió
<albertque> us la dic, tot i q no hi ha res lligat
<rafael_carreras> digues, digues
<SiscoGarcia> vaaaaa
<DPini> vinga!! :D
<guillem_hs> hola, perdoneu que vingui tant tard
<DPini> hola guillem_hs
<SiscoGarcia> nanit guillem_hs
<albertque> un noi d'aquí és col·l3ega d'en Pau Garcia (eyeOS), li hem demanat si podria fer una xerrada via videoconferencia (pq presencial ja ha dit q no pot)
<rafael_carreras> què bé!
<SiscoGarcia> ostitú, amb aquest i el Benjamí ja tenim una parella d'asos :D
<albertque> però resulta que el noi aquest q el coneix ara ha d tractar amb el q porta l'agenda d'en Pau García, i ja no són col·legues
<albertque> si pogues ser, seria un puntasso
<albertque> xo està verd, eh
<guillem_hs> el Pau d'eyeOS jo tb el conec, de la linux party de Berga
<albertque> li diriem q parlés de com es pot fer negoci amb el software lliure, q és una idea q tb lliga amb la borrassa
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, una pregunta: podríem disposar d'un altre espai per xerrades? o per microxerrades?
<albertque> doncs si el coneixeu i veieu manera de convence'l millor, ja va dir q a les 3 ha d'estar a no se quina ràdio, xo si el convencem q ho faci x video conferencia...
<albertque> es pot mirar, xo no dispersarem molt a la gent?
<SiscoGarcia> vull dir allà mateix, al centre cívic
<albertque> ja ho he entès, una altra aula
<SiscoGarcia> ho dic perquè ja tenim plena la graella i encara tenim idees al calaix
<albertque> per preguntar q no quedi, ho mirare
<SiscoGarcia> entesos albertque
<albertque> i si fem 4 espais, ja tindrem gent per a tot?
<albertque> assistents, dic
<SiscoGarcia> si t'ho confirmen ho fas saber i modifiquem la graella
<albertque> ara quan acabi la reunió envio el mail x demanar-ho
<rafael_carreras> sí, em sembla que 4 espais a l'hora és massa
<SiscoGarcia> jo crec que sí, perquè l'altra opció és fer activitats també el diumenge, però potser és demanar massa a la gent que ve de fora
<SiscoGarcia> de fora de Ponent, vull dir :P
<albertque> volem demanar a la tv de borges www.festv.cat , q emet només x internet, q gravi les sessions x poder-les veure en diferit
<SiscoGarcia> perfecte albertque
<rafael_carreras> sensacional
<alexm> parlant de la tele, una pregunta sobre la graella... és segur que vindrà en benjamí, oi? els de tv3 hi estan interessats
<albertque> necessitarem autoritzacio dels ponents, però
<SiscoGarcia> cert, en vas parlar a la llista, alexm
<albertque> si, m'ha dit q hi comptessim
<alexm> albertque: hi heu contactat vosaltres doncs?
<albertque> si, hi parlo jo
<alexm> molt bé, sabent que és segur ja li envio un correu per dir-li lo de tv3
<albertque> em va dir q hi comptessim, q estava mirant quins dies podia venir (allarga el cap de setmana o no, etc)
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, t'he de felicitar a tu i a laBorrassa pel nivell que esteu assolint
<albertque> no ho he entès bé, vols dir q TV3 q li interessa?
<guillem_hs> parleu d'una party o algu?
<guillem_hs> per cert, Madrid 3 - 0 Lyon
<SiscoGarcia> guillem_hs, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal
<albertque> gràcies
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<albertque> alexm : q vols dir amb q TV3 hi està interessada?
<wagafo> Alexm, comenta breument allò de TV3 que alberque encara no ho sap
<albertque> aprofitar el viatge, venir a cobrir l'acte...?
<SiscoGarcia> sí alexm explica-ho
<wagafo> Sembla que l'alexm no està mirant la pantalla
<alexm> albertque: vindran segurament amb mi perquè fan un reportatge sobre programari lliure
<albertque> perfecte! quin programa?
<albertque> en benjami ja col3labora amb ells i fa un programa setmanal a la tele d balears
<alexm> els interessa parlar amb en benjamí per la xerrada que farà i pel menéame, però també alguna altra cosa de les que farem
<alexm> és per al programa latituds del 33
<SiscoGarcia> http://blogs.tv3.cat/latituds
<alexm> no us penseu que ho emetran al TN :P
<albertque> aleshores anem a mitges amb el viatge d'en Benjami? ;)
<albertque> això està x veure si no hi sortirem
<alexm> a mitges amb qui?
<albertque> amb TV3
<alexm> xD
<albertque> mig nosaltres i mig TV3
<alexm> crec que no has entès el que he dit, albertque
<albertque> era broma, volen aprofitar q està x aqui x parlar-hi, no?
<alexm> els va bé que hi sigui, això no vol dir que vulguin pagar-li el viatge perquè en benjamí hi anirà igualment
<alexm> ep, però si vols que els ho pregunti, no em costa res
<alexm> però tinc la sensació que els recursos del programa són minsos
<albertque> ja m'ho imagino, ho paga una empresa d'aqui: www.antaviana.cat xo si no et fa res preguntar-ho...
<alexm> ja et dic que segurament vindran amb mi al cotxe ;)
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, potser haurem d'enganxar el logo a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal#Patrocinadors,%20organitzadors%20i%20col%C2%B7laboradors
<albertque> entre els vols i el dormir parlem d'uns 300€
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, crec que hem d'aclarir el que havia comentat jo sobre la durada de la festa o els espais
<albertque> doncs si. Hi ha algun problema per que posem totes les empreses q ens ajuden? d fet és més q ajuda, s'hi han implicat
<albertque> les q posen la connexio, els q paguen...
<rafael_carreras> és clar, albertque
<rafael_carreras> és lògic
<SiscoGarcia> a lleida ja ho vam fer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/KarmicKoala
<albertque> els poso jo mateix a la web doncs?
<albertque> són 2 o 3 només
<rafael_carreras> sí, si us plau
<alexm> albertque: cap problema, de fet haurien de sortir al cartell d'anunci també, si en fem
<albertque> a qui li envio els logos doncs?
<alexm> sobre el patrocini del viatge d'en benjamí, ho pregunto però no us feu il.lusions
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, si no pots fer-ho tu mateix m'ho pots passar a mi
<rafael_carreras> albertque: els logos me'ls pots enviar a mi, però també els pots penjar al wiki :)
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, qui ha posat el de la Borrassa?
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: em sembla que jo
<albertque> ja tenim previst assumir-ho tot els d'antaviana, xo si TV3 hi posa algo podrem fer més coses
<alexm> albertque: més coses? si he d'aconseguir pasta de tv3 necessito saber els detalls
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, ah tu ja saps com fer-ho :P
<albertque> pagar altres coses: regals xls ponents, cartells...
<albertque> quins detalls necessites? si un cas en parlem en privat, x no allargar la reunio
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, els ponents, amb tots els respectes, som de casa i no cal gran cosa
<albertque> més publicitat doncs
<albertque> pensa q les administracions no afluixen ni un ral
<rafael_carreras> hauríem de parlar del track de mòbils
<rafael_carreras> que de moment no pinta gens bé
<alexm> albertque: crec que demanar patrocini pel benjamí quan segurament només sortirà 5 minuts al programa potser és demanar molt
<albertque> ok, doncs deixem-ho
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, per això deia abans que hauríem de parlar sobre la durada o els espais
<rafael_carreras> no tinc resposta de Catdroid ni de Meego
<albertque> tornem al tema? espais / durada i això dls track (q no sé q és)
<SiscoGarcia> jo no n'he obtingut tampoc dels traductors :(
<rafael_carreras> albertque:  una idea era fer un seguit de xerrades de sistemes operatius mòbils lliures
<rafael_carreras> però entre que la graella és plena i no hi ha resposta...
<rafael_carreras> podem acabar d'omplir la graella i ja età, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> crec que és el més sensat, tot i que encara queda més d'un mes i mig
<albertque> sobretot si no hi ha resposta, espai pot seer q en tinguem un més
<albertque> no sé quan ho sabré
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, si decidim omplir la graella i prou no cal que ho demanis
<DPini> Potser una mica OT: Una festa de signatures no entra com a txerrada no?
<wagafo> DPini, això es pot fer al dinar, per exemple
<SiscoGarcia> DPini, no és OT... i depèn de com es plantegi pot ser una xerrada o no
<rafael_carreras> DPini: jo ho posaria com a taller
<SiscoGarcia> per qui no ho sàpiga https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/FestaDeFirmes
<rafael_carreras> ja s'ha fet així altres cops
<rafael_carreras> i te n'encarregues tu, DPini
<rafael_carreras> no t'escaquegis
<DPini> ostis!! La llei RC! :S
<DPini> xDD
<rafael_carreras> ui, ja no queda espai a la graella
<DPini> per això deia jo de si era com a txerrada o no :P
<rafael_carreras> albertque: de moment, reservem el lloc que queda per l'EyeOS?
<DPini> perquè si era com a xerrada no es podia fer per falta da temps
<rafael_carreras> exacte, DPini
<DPini> podríem fer-ho, com diu el wagafo a l'hora de dinar
<rafael_carreras> DPini: em sembla difícil, però no impossible
<albertque> no, no, l'he posat ara pel taller de robotica
<SiscoGarcia> acabo d'alliberar la meua hora a la graella, així es pot fer una festa de signatures o aprofitar més estona pels robots
<wagafo> A Caldes es var al dinar, oi?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: no ho recordo
<albertque> si  finalment aconsegim en pau garcia ja mirarem com li fem lloc, no?
<wagafo> Simplement s'ha de portar tot preparat i es tracta únicament d'intercanviar-se els papers i comprovar la identificació
<SiscoGarcia> ostitú, albertque acabem de crear un conflicte... ja l'arreglaré, no pateixis
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, anirà millor fer-la al començament de la tarda per si cal més estona?
<albertque> ara ho he vist, ho sento
<SiscoGarcia> agafo directament les dues hores?
<albertque> jo crec q si
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, he estat jo, ho sento
<SiscoGarcia> ara ho arreglo
<albertque> que més he de parlar? si no jo tinc una consulta a fer
<rafael_carreras> albertque: referent a la graella?
<rafael_carreras> perquè encara hi ha un altre punt
<albertque> o el q sigui, la graella la tenim tancada ja, no?
<rafael_carreras> sí, quìna és la consulta?
<SiscoGarcia> bé, li he de rentar la cara però tenim tots els forats plens :D
<albertque> referent a la seguretat: hem de preveure algun tipus de control? a més em sembla q s'ha d'avisar a la urbana i als mossos q fem un acte amb gent, oi?
<albertque> ja m'imagino q no cal un segurata, xo preveure q hi pugui haver problemes
<rafael_carreras> albertque: fins ara, no hem avisat mai ningú
<SiscoGarcia> ostitú, això no ho havíem fet mai
<SiscoGarcia> ja té millor cara el wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal
<rafael_carreras> però si no esteu acostumats a rebre molta gent, millor avisar la urbana, clar
<albertque> ok, ahir deien q quan convoques molta gent has d'informar a la policia, no se per que
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, quanta gent esperes?
<rafael_carreras> home, 100 persones
<rafael_carreras> o no? :)
<SiscoGarcia> sí, però no sé si això és el que vol dir albertque ?
<albertque> direm això doncs, unes 100 persones de 10 a 18:30
<SiscoGarcia> de tota manera, si és un detall que s'ha de complir no costa res
<albertque> això era una cosa i l'altra era q passa si ve algu d fora a fer el ruc o a veure si arreplega algun portatil "abandonat"
<rafael_carreras> albertque: però a un centre cívic? em penso que això d'avisar és si ho fas al carrer
<SiscoGarcia> de moment sermpre hem recomanat a la gent que vigili perquè nosaltres no ens en podem fer càrrec
<albertque> "tema sanjat" doncs
<albertque> avisarem, q no costa gens, i cadascu q vigili lo seu
<rafael_carreras> bé, passem al moment esperat de la nit
<rafael_carreras> Votacions del disseny de la samarreta
<DPini> :D :D :D
<SiscoGarcia> no hi ha cap autor a la sala, us heu fixat?
<alexm> albertque: lo d'avisar a la urbana entenc que té sentit si l'arribada provocarà embussos o coses semblants
<rafael_carreras> els dissenys són a la pàgina:
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme/Samarretes/11_04
<SiscoGarcia> vam dir que havien de ser genèrics perquè poguessin servir per diferents ocasions, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> i crec que també vam dir que havia de ser amb tres colors
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: sí, has vist el cas que han fet el dissenyadors?
<rafael_carreras> sí, tot això
<SiscoGarcia> per això ho dic, perquè no n'hi ha cap que compleixi aquests dos requisits
<rafael_carreras> efectivament
<SiscoGarcia> i què fem, doncs?
<rafael_carreras> home, la samarreta genèrica era un suggeriment, no un requisit
<rafael_carreras> els colors sí que són un requeriment
<albertque> jo en veig dues d genèriques...
<SiscoGarcia> és clar
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, però tenen més de tres colors i això encareix l'estampació
<rafael_carreras> molt
<albertque> ah
<wagafo> les del gallart són genèriques i en 3 colors
<SiscoGarcia> les del gallart no són genèriques, tenen el narval
<albertque> i amb transfer són més cares? amb transfer es pot fer a tot color
<rafael_carreras> albertque: la qualitat és molt inferior
<SiscoGarcia> però són en 3 colors, junt amb la de DoryLaSenseNeurona
<SiscoGarcia> crec que hem de triar entre les del gallart i la de la Dory...
<rafael_carreras> què? votem?
<rafael_carreras> que no s'adormi ningú!
<wagafo> Tens raó SIscoGarcia, m'he aixecat aviat i ja no veig res 8-)
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<SiscoGarcia> què us sembla si les numerem de l'1 al 4 tal com estan ordenades i votem un número?
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: molt bé
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja sabeu, de l'1 al 4
<wagafo> I les de més de 3 colors no es poden canviar després a 3? Les del Carles Oriol són fàcils de canvair
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: bona pensada
<SiscoGarcia> així la 1 és la groga del gallart, la 2 la negra, la 3 la blanca i la 4 la de la Dory...
 * alexm agrairia una descripció de cada número per evitat confusions
<alexm> gràcies
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<wagafo> És que en aquestes d'1 a 4 ni es menciona el grup català d'Ubuntu
<albertque> s'ha de votar avui? si cap compleix els requisits...
<SiscoGarcia> a les del gallart també hi podríem posar el nostre logo (ç) a sobre d'ubuntu, com a l'actual
<rafael_carreras> no cal que acceptem el que hi ha, tot es pot fer modificar
<alexm> sincerament, no me n'agrada cap
<SiscoGarcia> també podem ajornar la votació com diu albertque
<wagafo> Jo votaria dons entre totes, i després demanem al/la guanyador/a reduir a 3 colors
<rafael_carreras> alexm: a mi tampoc :-D
<SiscoGarcia> doncs a mi les del gallart m'agraden
<SiscoGarcia> i les del cubells
<wagafo> A mi les cdel Crazyserver o les del Carles Oriol, tindrà un vot cada samarreta!
<SiscoGarcia> ...
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: les del cubells, a més de molts colors, tenen degradats
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, ja ho he vist
<SiscoGarcia> però m'agraden :P
<SiscoGarcia> hem de decidir si votem o no, i si ho fem què votem
<alexm> per què no ho posposem i comentem el tema dels colors i que siguin genèriques?
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
<SiscoGarcia> ... tot i que ja estava dit
<wagafo> També estic d'acord
<DPini> alexm, +1
<rafael_carreras> podem decidir si exigim que siguin genèriques
<rafael_carreras> de moment, era opcional
<albertque> perdoneu una cosa: per quin dia han d'estar?
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, depèn de la comanda que fem i la sortida que preveiem
<alexm> podem votar-ho, però a mi m'està bé que sigui opcional
<rafael_carreras> alexm: pen dia de la festa
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, vols dir albertque
<rafael_carreras> sí
<albertque> o sigui q tenim temps encara
<rafael_carreras> sí, anem bé
<albertque> qui us les fa normalment?
<rafael_carreras> jo
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<rafael_carreras> una botiga de Barcelona
<rafael_carreras> camisetas.info
<rafael_carreras> http://camisetas.info
<albertque> pq aqui a borges hi ha el patfran q sempre ens fa les samarretes i tb és linuxaire
<rafael_carreras> albertque: ep, això vol dir que no caldria carregar-les fins allà
<SiscoGarcia> a veure què estàs pensant?
<albertque> osti no, aquests preus no. Em penso q aqui surten a 10€
<rafael_carreras> ui, doncs res
<albertque> doncs pensava en dues coses: 1. obrir més el concurs, a veure si enredem a més gent (no ho veig gaire clar, xo x provar...)
<albertque> 2. fer-les fer aqui
<rafael_carreras> bé, enviaré un correu a la llista per explicar la situació dels dissenys
<guillem_hs> vinga nanos, fins una altra
<guillem_hs> nanit a tots
<rafael_carreras> ja estem, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, deixant de banda el punt 2 per qüestions òbvies, crec que l'ampliació pot ser interessant
<albertque> els preus q diu a la web són reals? 2€ una samarreta?
<SiscoGarcia> pensa que les venem a 5 euros
<rafael_carreras> albertque: per a 100 samarretes, no, prò per a 1000 potser sí
<SiscoGarcia> després d'impreses
<albertque> a quin preu sortien a les altres festes?
<rafael_carreras> 100 samarretes ens surten per gairebé 500€
<albertque> ok, no ho havia llegit
<SiscoGarcia> a 5 €... i a lleida a 10 perquè era de màniga llarga i a 6 colors!
<SiscoGarcia> se'ns va anar l'olla... però són ben guapes :P
<albertque> doncs demà miraré si el d'aqui borges ho podria fer, aixi no s'han de carregar
<SiscoGarcia> ja diràs albertque
<albertque> i dls dissenys q voleu fer (jo aqui no tinc vot)
<SiscoGarcia> crec que hem dit de prorrogar-ho
<rafael_carreras> sí, en parlarem a la llista de tot plegat
<SiscoGarcia> no tens vot però tens veu... és a dir, pots fer el teu disseny si t'animes ;)
<SiscoGarcia> APM?
<rafael_carreras> perquè de dissenyadors no n'ha vingut cap a la reunió :)
<wagafo> Per aquí cap SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<albertque> on són les "bases del concurs"?
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, ja ho havia comentat jo abans
<alexm> podria ser un altre requeriment del concurs
<alexm> defensar el disseny a la reunió ;)
<rafael_carreras> albertque: http://rcarreras.caliu.cat/2011/03/01/concurs-de-disseny-de-samarreta-2/
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, fins ara no ho havíem fet, però en podem parlar
<albertque> ei, hi diu q màxim 3 colors...
<rafael_carreras> albertque: sí, per això ens queixem dels dissenyadors
<albertque> ok
<SiscoGarcia> més dubtes albertque ?
<albertque> no, de moment no
<albertque> anire mirant tot el q hem parlat avui
<SiscoGarcia> molt bé
<rafael_carreras> avui hem fet feina
<SiscoGarcia> estem en contacte
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, ;)
<rafael_carreras> vinga, doncs marxem
<rafael_carreras> #####################################
<wagafo> apa
<SiscoGarcia> nanit a tothom
<albertque> bona nit doncs
<wagafo> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<DPini> woops, m'he caigut
<alexm> bona nit
<DPini> bona nit alexm
<DPini> Jo me'n vaig ja també, ens veiem!!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-17
<epileg> bona tarda
<mdepalol> bones
<epileg> tinc una pregunta
<epileg> a ubuntu 32 bit es pot compilar a 64 bit amb gcc just instaŀlant gcc-multilib i amb l'opció -m64
<epileg> com puc fer el mateix a Fedora 32 bits?
<mdepalol> ni idea, hauries de mirar quin paquet de rpm conté les llibreries necessàries per fer això
<mdepalol> bàsicament serà relacionat amb l'instal·lació de gcc que porti el sistema
<epileg> ja porto uns quants dies mirant-ho, i res de res
<mdepalol> és que no tinc cap redhat aquí
<mdepalol> amb el yum no trobes res ?
<epileg> no noi, i a sobre, tot el que he preguntat en altres xats em diuen que no es pot fer, i quan els dic que a debian/ubuntu és tant complicat com instaŀlar aquest paquet, es queden de pedre.
<epileg> pedra*
<epileg> a on dic fedora hi pots posar openSUSE, CentOS, etc.
<tsdgeos> bueno
<tsdgeos> cross compiling no es "dificil"
<tsdgeos> per defecte gcc sap fer-ho
<epileg> alguna guia de cross compiling?
<tsdgeos> el problema
<tsdgeos> es toteles les llibreries q pugis usar
<tsdgeos> que tambe les necessites en l'altre versio
<tsdgeos> aixo es el q es dificil :D
<epileg> que vols dir amb l'altre versió?
<tsdgeos> doncs q si fas servir qt al teu programa
<tsdgeos> doncs et fa falta el qt de 64 bits
<tsdgeos> per que compili
<tsdgeos> tot depen de les dependencies q tingui el teu programa
<epileg> home, amb això ja hi compto, de fet a ubuntu també passa
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> llavors a qualsevol gcc hauries de poder usar -m64
<tsdgeos> quin problema tens?
<epileg> que casca
<epileg> a fedora
<tsdgeos> defineix "casca"
<epileg> que compila però no enllaça
<epileg> pera que ara no n'estic segur, un moment
<tsdgeos> llavors et falten les llibreries q donguin aquest simbols
<epileg> mira, a fedora 13 32 bit
<epileg> $ gcc c.c
<epileg> no torna cap error
<epileg> en canvi
<epileg> $ gcc -m64 c.c
<epileg> c.c:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> culpa de l'empaquetador llavors
<epileg> ... i el de openSUSE, i el de CentOS, i el de.....
<epileg> jo crec que aquí hi ha hagut una mena de confusió. Una cosa és compilar i l'altre és executar
<epileg> ho dic perquè a fedora 64 bits no hi ha cap problema en compilar a 32 bits amb $ gcc -m32 c.c
<epileg> a veure si en papapep entra un dia pel canal a veure que m'explica sobre això. Es que és un trànsfuga d'Ubuntu a Fedora... ;-)
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-19
<RainCT> UEis
<RainCT> Ja heu editat la Viquipèdia avui?
<RainCT> epileg, pespin, rafael_carreras, tsdgeos, marcoil ^   :P
<pespin> ni avui ni mai crec
<pespin> xD
<epileg> jo no soc pas editor de la viquipèdia....
<RainCT> pespin, epileg: ja, però així els ajudeu a fer un rècord pel 10è aniversari :p
<RainCT> amb arreglar una falta ortogràfica o alguna cosa ja compta :P
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-12
<eduma> hola
<eduma> avui he instalat el kubuntu
<eduma> i m-estic esbarallant una mica
<CatalanGuy> alguna novetat en 12.04?
<CatalanGuy> hola
<CatalanGuy> algú ha provat alguna variant de la distro Puppy?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-14
<siknus> hola. que hi ha algú?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-16
<giorgiograppa> bona nit :-D
<giorgiograppa> ací no sopem ni se mor el pare...
<giorgiograppa> que no teníem reunió avui?
<giorgiograppa> o m'he equivocat de dia?
<giorgiograppa> o se m'ha tallat la connexió?
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit giorgiograppa
<rafael_carreras> uf, ara sí que hi sóc
<SiscoGarcia> hola rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> #####################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> bon vespre!
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és la valoració de la ubuntu global jam
<giorgiograppa> hola!
<giorgiograppa> no us havia escoltat, m'ha fallat l'àudio...
<rafael_carreras> veig que som poquets que hi vam ser i que siguem ara :)
<SiscoGarcia> doncs tu diràs, perquè em sembla que els altres no hi vam ser
<giorgiograppa> jo no hi era, estava malaltó :-(
<rafael_carreras> bé, va anar molt bé, érem uns 14 o 15 i es va fer prou feina
<rafael_carreras> ens van fer una visita turística al barri :)
<SiscoGarcia> això sembla pel que he vist a la llista de traduccions
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla molt bé que per part local es doni a conèixer el territori
<SiscoGarcia> crec que no tot ha de ser bitaire ;P
<SiscoGarcia> :P
<rafael_carreras> sí, vam trobar uns dinamitzadors molt implicats
<giorgiograppa> cultura, i, sobretot, cultura gastronòmica local! :-D
<SiscoGarcia> la qual cosa trobo positiva de cara a la festa 12.10
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<rafael_carreras> i trobo que serà un molt bon lloc per fer la install party de la tardor
<SiscoGarcia> això és el que volia dir abans
<rafael_carreras> sí, diem el mateix :)
<SiscoGarcia> diria que darrerament estem trobant bons «equips locals»
<rafael_carreras> com ha de ser!
<SiscoGarcia> i tant!
<giorgiograppa> això anima moltíssim :-)
<SiscoGarcia> només vull dir que està pujant el nivell
<rafael_carreras> visca!
<giorgiograppa> :-D
<SiscoGarcia> el 12 de maig ja el tinc anotat a l'agenda, i això que és festa local a Lleida
<SiscoGarcia> espero no tenir cap contratemps, perquè darrerament tot em coincideix :(
<giorgiograppa> SiscoGarcia: prohibits els contratemps!
<SiscoGarcia> ja els hi he dit, però no em fan cas...
<giorgiograppa> catxis...
<SiscoGarcia> ... és el que tenen els contratemps!
<giorgiograppa> cal preveure els imprevistos, home...
<SiscoGarcia> ja ho intento, però tenim molts fronts oberts per casa
<giorgiograppa> aix...
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, podem tornar al tema... si vols ;)
<rafael_carreras> vinga, segon punt
<rafael_carreras> Accessibilitat al web
<rafael_carreras> Encara hi ha gent que no troba els fòrums. Estrany, no?
<SiscoGarcia> la veritat és que no són evidents http://www.ubuntu.cat/
<rafael_carreras> m'he trobat un senyor que s'ha perdut pel web
<rafael_carreras> el senyor cercava algú que l'ajudés i no ho ha trobat
<SiscoGarcia> de fet només cal llegir, però és un costum que darrerament està molt perdut
<rafael_carreras> però jo crec que és fàcil dew veure, no?
<rafael_carreras> això és el que penso jo
<SiscoGarcia> crec que no és fàcil de veure, cal llegir; i això darrerament costa molt
<rafael_carreras> va acabar contactant amb ubuntu-es-es i ells em van cercar a mi
<SiscoGarcia> potser caldria ressaltar «Assistència»
<giorgiograppa> recursos - ajuda / fòrum: està fàcil, la veritat...
<SiscoGarcia> sí, i a sota també hi diu
<SiscoGarcia> però nosaltres no som imparcials, perquè ja sabem on són les coses
<rafael_carreras> jo diria que està molt bé, fins i tot m'ha sorprés quan ho he volgut comprovar
<SiscoGarcia> jo també crec que està bé, però crec que és important escoltar la gent de fora en aquests aspectes
<rafael_carreras> sempre podem fer proves d'usabilitat
<SiscoGarcia> nosaltres ja ens el coneice
<SiscoGarcia> coneixem
<rafael_carreras> amb gent que trobem pels puestos
<giorgiograppa> SiscoGarcia: jo no recordava on estava, he obert, he mirat i he comprés on podia estar
<SiscoGarcia> sí giorgiograppa
<rafael_carreras> bé, el senyor del que parlo anava molt perdut de tot plegat
<rafael_carreras> així que potser no és tan estrany
<SiscoGarcia> però si t'ho mires «des de lluny» s'ha de llegir. i insisteixo que la gent no llegeix
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, també és cert que si el senyor anava tant perdut potser tampoc no és «imparcial»
<rafael_carreras>  al final, li he enviat un cd per correu perquè no sabia com gravar-lo
<rafael_carreras> efectivament
<rafael_carreras> és de la Seu d'Urgell, per cert
<rafael_carreras> molt llunt de tot arreu
<giorgiograppa> uix... sí que estava verd, el pobre...
<rafael_carreras> el Marcos, d'ubuntu-es-es em deia que era de Lleida :)
<SiscoGarcia> hem de fer-lo «madurar»
<rafael_carreras> ja hem fet el primer pas
<SiscoGarcia> sí, és de la «província» de Lleida
<giorgiograppa> de vegades, oblidem que la gent del carrer pot trobar difícil com engegar l'ordinador, cal ser comprensiu...
<SiscoGarcia> potser estaria bé dir-li que es deixés caure per Terrassa
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> ja li he dit, però no li va bé
<rafael_carreras> també li he dit que miri la pàgina d'activitats de tant en tant
<SiscoGarcia> doncs només cal passar-li els enllaços del fòrum, web, wiki, llista,...
<rafael_carreras> que ara és ben plena pel maig
<SiscoGarcia> però això és cosa del josepgallart
<rafael_carreras> millor no atabalar-lo massa, però li vaig enviar el del fòrum
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, us funciona l'identi.ca?
<rafael_carreras> doncs que el josepgallart de n'encarregui :)
<SiscoGarcia> :D
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: fa una estona sí
<SiscoGarcia> jo he fet 2 o 3 piulades avui des de diferents ordinadors i no han sortit
<giorgiograppa> SiscoGarcia: ara mateix, no
<SiscoGarcia> potser s'han cansat de les meues dèries
<SiscoGarcia> rebo piulades però no puc piular
<SiscoGarcia> ... amb el gwibber
<SiscoGarcia> acabo d'actualitzar l'estat
<SiscoGarcia> m'heu rebut?
<giorgiograppa> em surt aquest error (des del pidgin) «No s'ha pogut connectar a identi.ca: S'ha produït un error en resoldre identi.ca:
<giorgiograppa> No hi ha cap adreça associada amb el nom d’estació.»
<giorgiograppa> espera, ara se m'ha connectat... però no hi rebo res...
<SiscoGarcia> mira-ho ara
<SiscoGarcia> acabo de veure que tenia «desconfigurat» l'enviament de missatges
<giorgiograppa> catxis....
<SiscoGarcia> però «piulava» i no em deia res
<SiscoGarcia> ja m'he vist
<giorgiograppa> ara estic connectant-m'hi navegador...
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies per escoltar-me
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, podem continuar... o acabar la reunió
<SiscoGarcia> tu mateix
<rafael_carreras> diria que ja estem
<rafael_carreras> així que:
<giorgiograppa> SiscoGarcia: ja et veig per navegador, però no pel pidgin
<rafael_carreras> ###################################################
<SiscoGarcia> giorgiograppa, doncs canvia el pidgin :P
<giorgiograppa> SiscoGarcia: home, nooooo! que és la mar de pràctic, ho tinc tot aquí! :-D
<giorgiograppa> identi.cat, twiter, xat de G+, xat de FB, irc...
<SiscoGarcia> giorgiograppa, així et tocarà resoldre el problema que hi tens
<SiscoGarcia> potser ets a massa llocs!
<giorgiograppa> hahahaha
<SiscoGarcia> gairebé es diria que ets a tot arreu :P
<giorgiograppa> sí, el problema és aquest!
<giorgiograppa> bé, en realitat, SOM a tot arreu jo, el Jordi, el Tuxet... i sort que George Guinness no piula gaire, que si no...
<SiscoGarcia> el George Guinness!
<SiscoGarcia>  quant de temps!
<giorgiograppa> això de la doble personalitat se'm queda curt, a mi...
<giorgiograppa> :-D
<SiscoGarcia> potser també tens un problema de personalitat... múltiple!
<giorgiograppa> ara, com que estic estudiant anglès, de tant en tant treu el nas...
<giorgiograppa> i tant...!
<SiscoGarcia> necessitaràs múltiples eines
<giorgiograppa> jo sol ja sóc família nombrosa :-D
<SiscoGarcia> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<giorgiograppa> ja ho diu la dita:
<giorgiograppa> uno es multitud...
<giorgiograppa> :-P
<SiscoGarcia> i dos són pocs!
<SiscoGarcia> XDDD
<giorgiograppa> en el meu cas, dos serien massa :-D
<SiscoGarcia> encara ric ara
<giorgiograppa> :-)
<SiscoGarcia> en el teu cas, dos seríeu... país!
<SiscoGarcia> bé, gràcies per aquesta estona
<SiscoGarcia> si ja estem hauria de deixar-vos, encara tinc feina abans de desconnectar-me del món
<giorgiograppa> el mateix dic, nois
<giorgiograppa> jo també
<SiscoGarcia> nanit als dos
<giorgiograppa> ja ens veiem per la xarxa
<SiscoGarcia> nanit rafael_carreras
<giorgiograppa> bona nit a tots!
<SiscoGarcia> nanit giorgiograppa
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2013-03-16
<rafael_carreras_> bon vespre, ubuntaires
<rafael_carreras_> #####################################
<wagafo> Bona nit, em sembla que "ubuntaire"
<rafael_carreras_> hehe
<wagafo> no sé si hi ha algun altre actiu per aquí
<rafael_carreras_> ara sí :)
<wagafo> a mira'l, alexm bona nit!
<alexm> bones, he arribat fa poc a casa
<rafael_carreras_> ja hi som "tots"
<alexm> bona nit
<jordisayol> l' alexm és un bot...
<wagafo> "llegar y besar el santo"
<alexm> xD
<rafael_carreras_> avui només tenim un punt a l'ordre del dia
<rafael_carreras_> Propostes de xerrades
<rafael_carreras_> Inici del Call for Papers
<wagafo> Tenim alguna ja?
<rafael_carreras_> sí, ara us passo l'enllaç
<rafael_carreras_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/RaringRingtail#Lloc_i_programa_d.27activitats
<wagafo> Home, deunidó, hi ha unes quantes!
<alexm> caram només queden 2 forats lliures
<rafael_carreras_> sí, i me n'han confirmat 3 més :-)
<alexm> entenc que a les 3 anem a dinar?
<alexm> és la part més important ;)
<rafael_carreras_> sí, haig de preguntar on podem anar
<wagafo> Aquestes altres 3 que tens ja omplen la graella, o obrim una paral·lela?
<rafael_carreras_> els he demanat que em passin els títols de les tres ponències que falte i sí, obrirem una altra
<wagafo> Bé, sent en un institut suposo que hi ha haurà prou públic per sessions paral·leles...
<rafael_carreras_> diuen que sí, que vindran alguns alumnes tant del centre com de centres adscrits
<rafael_carreras_> per cert, que com a jesuïtes, estaram contents :)
<wagafo> Igualment s'ha de fer el "call for paper", oi?
<rafael_carreras_> està fet, de fa setmanes
<tsdgeos> rafael_carreras_: estaram?
<rafael_carreras_> estaran
<wagafo> Jo tinc dues coses petites
<rafael_carreras_> jo no sóc jesuïta
<rafael_carreras_> wagafo: doncs envia'm un correu amb els títols i tal
<wagafo> Hem de tornar a fer el call? Jo no me'n recordo si el vaig penjar al fòrum
<alexm> oi que no calia preparar els miralls?
<wagafo> No, no tinc xerrades, tinc dos temes petits per a aquesta reunió quan acabem aquesta
<alexm> de totes formes miraré de tenir-ho per si de cas a darrera hora fessin falta
<wagafo> quan acabem aquest tema
<rafael_carreras_> alexm: no, em van dir que ho faran ells
<rafael_carreras_> alexm: millor :-)
<alexm> a veure si així puc fer d'una vegada la documentació de com muntar-ho
<rafael_carreras_> ostres, seria genial
<alexm> de fet enlloc de documentar-ho ho volia automatitzar però potser és massa ambiciós
<alexm> ja veurem
<rafael_carreras_> alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Jo tinc dues petites
<rafael_carreras_> endavant
<wagafo> 1) traiem allò de comunicació? El noi (Josep?) ho havia demanat
<rafael_carreras_> no recordo què era
<alexm> en Joan Carles
<rafael_carreras_> ah
<wagafo> Allò que vaig posar a la wiki, el document d'ell i comentaris, va demanar que ho traiéssim
<rafael_carreras_> doncs treu-lo, no?
<rafael_carreras_> tenim pendent contactar amb ell per veure si ens posem d'acord
<wagafo> D'acord, ho trec. 2) Quan tinguis la informació del dinar ja puc fer el formulari per a la festa raring
<wagafo> I ja està per la meva part
<rafael_carreras_> ostres sí
<rafael_carreras_> demà els reclamo la informació que falta
<wagafo> Tot i que faltin xerrades ja es pot fer, però allò del dinar és important per veure si fem reserva o què
<rafael_carreras_> sí que és veritat
<rafael_carreras_> ah, wagafo, em demanen si pots posar alguna nota a la pàgina de formulari dient que aviat estarà disponible el registre
<wagafo> D'acord, ho poso
<rafael_carreras_> perquè m'han fet una entrevista per no sé quina revista de l'escola i hi posaran l'enllaç
<rafael_carreras_> genial, gràcies
<alexm> faran pública l'entrevista?
<rafael_carreras_> una altra cosa, wagafo?
<wagafo> No, ja estic
<rafael_carreras_> alexm: doncs no ho sé, ja preguntaré
<alexm> estaria bé posar-ho al resum de feina del mes
<rafael_carreras_> bona pensada
<alexm> ho dic perquè el DPL sempre esmenta les entrevistes que li fan i tu ets el nostre líder ;)
<rafael_carreras_> dpl?
<alexm> DPL = Debian Project Leader
<rafael_carreras_> oh
<wagafo> El nostre UPL
<alexm> venint cap a casa llegia el seu darrer informe
<rafael_carreras_> d'acord, ja em faré autobombo també :-)
<alexm> és clar, és una manera d'arribar a més gent
<rafael_carreras_> molt bé, alguna cosa més?
<alexm> no
<wagafo> Res més per aquí
<rafael_carreras_> doncs vinva, bona nit
<alexm> bona nit a tothom
<rafael_carreras_> ##############################################
#ubuntu-cat 2014-03-16
<rafael_carreras> ############################################
<rafael_carreras> hola nois
<rafael_carreras> avui parlarem de les activitats que podem fer a la propera ugj
<rafael_carreras> tenim la configuració del servidor per les distros que vol fer l'alexm
<rafael_carreras> m'agradaria tenir una descripció més bona per posar-ho al wiki
<rafael_carreras> ja l'hi demanaré
<rafael_carreras> tenim el triatge de bugs
<rafael_carreras> i les traduccions
<wagafo> Hola bona nit! Sí, això és el que podem fer
<rafael_carreras> i també parlarem amb la gent d'allà per si algun dia volem fer-hi una festa
<wagafo> El que vol fer l'Àlex és un sistema pel qual es puguin allotjar totes les iso necessàries per instal·lacions al mirall
<rafael_carreras> sí
<wagafo> Jo potser em porto un disc i si estem treballant els miralls intento muntar-ne un així no depenem sempre del disc de l'Àlex
<wagafo> Em sembla que avui estem tu i jo sols, oi? No sé si el Josep volta per aquí, l'Àlex ja va avisar que no hi seria
<rafael_carreras> això sembla :-)
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja està, la veritat és que la reunió d'avui no tenia gaire a parlar
<wagafo> Quant a la UGJ depèn si ve gent o no, si som els 3 o 4 de les últimes tampoc hi ha massa elecció d'activitats
<wagafo> A més a vegades ve gent que vol que li arreglis alguna cosa... tampoc els pots fer fora
<wagafo> Doncs vinga, tanquem si vols, ja hem enllestit la reunió
<rafael_carreras> no, clar
<rafael_carreras> el cas és fer feina
<wagafo> Sí, però estaria bé no fer instal·lacions, això és feina per un usuari, les altres són per la comunitat
<wagafo> Potser podem posar alguna cosa a la wiki, aclarint que per instal·lacions millor anar-hi a les festes i no a les UGJ
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, ho posaré
<wagafo> Doncs au, ja ho tenim
<rafael_carreras> vinga, bona nit
<wagafo> Bona nit, ens veiem...
<rafael_carreras> #############################################
<josepgallart> bona nit
<josepgallart> hola, bona nit
<josepgallart> dons jo ja us puc dir que i no podré anar :(
<josepgallart> hola wagafo
<josepgallart> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2018-03-17
<rafael_carreras> ja estem instaŀlats a Made-BCN
#ubuntu-cat 2019-03-14
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> A veure si el Sisco dóna el vistiplau a aquest xocolate...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ara sí!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Alboraia, horxateria Penach 😉
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Me l'apunte
#ubuntu-cat 2020-03-10
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> FYI, ahir van començar a entrar ja paquets de gnome 3.36
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sembla que han prohibit els esdeveniments amb més de 1.000 persones: no sé si això afectarà a la festa de València, últimament ens hem acostat molt a aquesta xifra.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Sembla que han prohibit els esdeveniments amb més de 1.000 persones: no sé si ai …], XDDDDDD
#ubuntu-cat 2020-03-13
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Com que molts de vosaltres us dediqueu, com jo, a l'educància, em permet de passar-vos l'enllaç a un article sobre l'emergència educativa d'aquests dies.  … https://wp.me/p1dYEv-1rb
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> (Si amb açò no em foten fora de l'empresa, jo ja no sé...)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Això sí, sopeu abans de llegir-lo, que és llarguet. Sopeu fort.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Buffff, m'he posat a llegir-lo havent sopat però he hagut de parar perquè he de fer altres coses. Demà potser l'acabe
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ho entenc. Sense voler, sense voler, m'he plantat en 4.000 paraules. M'he emocionat...
#ubuntu-cat 2020-03-15
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> L'he llegit tot!  … Pensava que el meu institut era el més prehistòric i veig que està com la majoria (el conseller ho sap, n'és conscient i des del departament han presentat un pla de digitalització que no sé quan es començarà a dur a terme).
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Tot, Roser? I no et fa mal el cap? 😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Tot, Roser? I no et fa mal el cap? 😂], XD
